# Where to hold the head when trying to brace



## jcarr492 (May 3, 2011)

My kids are having a hard time figuring out how to hold their goats heads when trying to start teaching them to brace. One grabs on both sides of the head below the jaw and slightly lifts and starts to push him back til he feels like he's pushing her back. My son puts his arm under his goats jaw, with his thumb on the front side of the ear and fingers on back side of the ear and uses his arm to help lift his to push in to him. My other daughter just puts her knee into the chest of hers and doesn't know where to put her hands or hold his head. And I've watched a couple videos on youtube, but theres nothing up close to see and no explanation where or how to hold their heads. Does anyone have pics step by step or a video to share to give us some help?


----------



## amanda5858 (Aug 3, 2015)

Here's a few examples


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

On either side of the head just like those pictures^


----------



## jcarr492 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

